# Ryanair to Faro 40min shorter flight from Cork than Kerry?



## Mocho (22 Mar 2011)

I am looking at booking a flight to Faro from Cork or Kerry airport in April. I notice the flight time is 2hrs 30mins from Cork and 3hrs 10 mins from Kerry that is 40mins longer. I wonder is the flight from Kerry direct I don't see anything on the website about stopping at another airport.

Many Thanks if anybody knows.


----------



## Leper (23 Mar 2011)

Mocho, this is a ploy used by airlines to increase their "we arrive on or before time more than any other airlines"- There is no stop on the Kerry route. Just get your ears ready for the bugles and trumpets on Ryanair after touchdown advising "Another Ryanair flight arrives on time"


----------



## Laramie (23 Mar 2011)

Leper said:


> Mocho, this is a ploy used by airlines to increase their "we arrive on or before time more than any other airlines"- There is no stop on the Kerry route. Just get your ears ready for the bugles and trumpets on Ryanair after touchdown advising "Another Ryanair flight arrives on time"


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1KnBmFDrZY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOjRbmwUxf0


----------



## horusd (23 Mar 2011)

No fan of Ryanair,but is it possible their are different flight paths which cause the differential?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2011)

Leper said:


> Just get your ears ready for the bugles and trumpets...


You're complaining about the free in-flight entertainment? 

I reckon the longer flight time from Kerry is down to the "scenic detour" so beloved of The Kingdom's other transport providers.


----------



## selfassessed (23 Mar 2011)

A 737 burns about 4 tonnes of fuel an hour in cruise.  You can be quote sure MOL doesn't authorise scenic routes!


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2011)

Just trying to "rile" a few AAM members.... 

Anyway, I recently booked 5 round trips on that route for €48 each. Frankly, at that price, I don't care if the pilot stops off in Cahirciveen for tea and sangwiches.


----------



## Mocho (23 Mar 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies very helpful, I just needed reassurance I hadn't missed something.....


----------

